# Good Binoculars???



## smarty (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a good set of bino's in the $300-$400 price range. Does anyone have any suggestions?? I was at Scheels tonight looking at some Steiner "Predator" 10x42's. Also heard good things about the Scheels brand bino's. Anyone have any input?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure about Scheels binoculars (didn't know they made them actually) but I have a Scheels brand scope that has been good to me the last two years.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have used the Steiner "Predator" at work, they work pretty well, clarity is good. Can't remember what they paid, i believe it was in the 250-300 range. not sure. 
xdeano


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

There is a great site where you can type in your criteria and it will give you a list of bino's that fit it. It is optics4birding.com, that said I had a set of Nikon Monarch ATB 8x42 and they were good. I think Scheels may contract with Nikon for theirs as they looked very similar to me.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a pair of steiner predators I really like I dont think you could go wrong, I also have a pair of pentax binoculars very nice glass! As far as the scheels brand dont know about the binoculars but I was told by a salesman there that the scopes are made by a independent contractor in korea I would think the binos are the same. Best advice as the salesman to let you take them outside and look thru them I have never been told no when making this request. Also try to look thru them during a low light period.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I bought a pair of Kahles 10x42 last fall. They are made by Swarovski and I really can't tell the difference in the glass from my buddies EL's. I paid 650 dollars for them. There are many good binoculars in the 3-4 hundred dollar range but for great bino's add another couple hundred you won't be sorry.


----------

